# Newly Diagnosed - Exante an Option?



## NewlyDiagnosed (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello,
I’m newly diagnosed and feeling very anxious about what it means to be type 2? 
I started the exante diet a few days ago but now I am not clear if this is appropriate in terms of sugar/carbs? 
I was diagnosed this morning and I don’t have my first diabetes appointment with the nurse for a few weeks so would appreciate any advice! 
Thank you!


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 28, 2022)

Welcome to the forum
There are many different ways people approach reacting to a diagnosis of diabetes and that can depend on a number of factors. Personal taste being one but just where you are on the diabetes scale, that is how high your Hba1C is and if you need to lose weight and also if you are prescribed any medication.  The threshold for diagnosis is 47mmol/mol and above and how far above indicated how much work you will need to do.
There are quite a few people on here who have gone down the shakes based route which gives them a kick start, some opt for a low calorie but actual food regime and other follow a low carbohydrate approach. But whatever you choose had to be enjoyable otherwise it will not be sustainable.
I am a personal fan of the low carb approach and adopted the principals in this link which many have found successful at reducing blood glucose and losing weight. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/

If you would like to share a bit more information about your diagnosis, then that will help people make appropriate comments.


----------



## NewlyDiagnosed (Nov 28, 2022)

Thank you for coming back to me! I am struggling to understand as I haven’t been given any of this information from the GP. 
I have been told to change diet and exercise and that my levels “are just slightly elevated” but enough to fall into the category of diabetic. No medication. However I was then listed all the things that can I occur if I do not respond accordingly to this diagnosis which was a lot to hear and digest! 
I have my first appointment with the diabetic nurse on the 19th December so hope to gather more info.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi and welcome from me too.

Sounds like you have only just strayed over the border into a diabetes diagnosis, so some simple changes should soon have you back where you belong. I would imagine your HbA1c is likely high 40s-low/mid 50s from what your doctor has said and good that they are giving you an opportunity to sort it out without medication first, so lots of positives there.

From what you say, it seems like you started the Exante diet just before your diagnosis.... or am I reading that wrong.
The Exante shakes were I believe used on the original Newcastle diet, which was designed to try to reverse Type 2 through rapid weight loss, so they should be fine for you to continue.

Basically there are 2 main schools of thought....

A very low CALORIE rapid weight loss diet (such as the Exante shakes provide) to reverse the fatty deposits, particularly visceral ones around the liver and pancreas which cause Type 2 ....

OR

A low CARBOHYDRATE approach where you reduce the amount of glucose going into your blood stream by reducing the carbs you eat, thereby allowing your body to cope. This is seen more as a long term control of the situation because whilst many people can and do get their levels back into the normal range like this, they do usually still need to watch their carbohydrate intake to a greater or lesser extent, so it is a lifelong change in the way you eat. It can be just as enjoyable once you get your head around it and find low carb treats that you like and it does gradually become a way of life and you don't crave the high carb foods anymore. Anyway, you are basically managing your diabetes by choosing lower carb foods.

The very low CALORIE diet with the shakes is looking to reverse the Type 2 via weight loss but you have to maintain the weight loss to prevent the diabetes returning. For me, as a previous YoYo dieter, therein lies the problem, in that once I start eating carb rich foods, I want more and more and I put the weight back on. Eating low carb has given me the control over my eating that I have struggled with for decades, so this way of eating suits me.

Some people do a combination of both approaches and count CALORIES and CARBS, but for me that is a little more complicated and I like to keep things simple.
I will admit that learning to eat low carb was really difficult at first because culturally we have been piling our plates with carbs to fill us up, pretty much all our lives, so it was pretty mind boggling contemplating life without bread and spuds etc (bread particularly is a carrier for so many foods) and of course some people don't need to do without these altogether but just reduce the portion size and frequency of eating them. For me, now, most of the time I just don't want of need them, but every once in a while I will have a small portion. They are not off the menu completely but I know that to maintain "control" over my cravings, I need to be wary of them.....

You however may be very different to me and losing weight and maintaining that loss may be the easiest option and of course, you can always try one approach and if it doesn't work for you, you can try another option. Diabetes is very individual and being successful at managing it is about finding what works for you as an individual.

Best of luck and do feel free to ask any questions. I have every confidence that you will be looking at a reduced HbA1c result at your next test.... assuming you don't overindulge too much over the festive season... The odd treat is totally acceptable, particularly on the day itself. Good luck.


----------



## NewlyDiagnosed (Nov 29, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome from me too.
> 
> Sounds like you have only just strayed over the border into a diabetes diagnosis, so some simple changes should soon have you back where you belong. I would imagine your HbA1c is likely high 40s-low/mid 50s from what your doctor has said and good that they are giving you an opportunity to sort it out without medication first, so lots of positives there.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this detailed reply. It is really helpful and reassuring. 
Weight is an issue for me, has been my entire life so I am anxious I will not be able to undo the habits of a lifetime!


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 29, 2022)

32andScared! said:


> Thank you so much for this detailed reply. It is really helpful and reassuring.
> Weight is an issue for me, has been my entire life so I am anxious I will not be able to undo the habits of a lifetime!


If you look around the forum you will see that, yes, it is very possible as there are many who have done just that, but some who haven't because often they regard changes to diet as a short-term quick fix whereas it has to be a new way of eating but that can still be enjoyable, and you can still have tasty meals.


----------



## MaureenR16 (Jan 7, 2023)

Leadinglights said:


> Welcome to the forum
> There are many different ways people approach reacting to a diagnosis of diabetes and that can depend on a number of factors. Personal taste being one but just where you are on the diabetes scale, that is how high your Hba1C is and if you need to lose weight and also if you are prescribed any medication.  The threshold for diagnosis is 47mmol/mol and above and how far above indicated how much work you will need to do.
> There are quite a few people on here who have gone down the shakes based route which gives them a kick start, some opt for a low calorie but actual food regime and other follow a low carbohydrate approach. But whatever you choose had to be enjoyable otherwise it will not be sustainable.
> I am a personal fan of the low carb approach and adopted the principals in this link which many have found successful at reducing blood glucose and losing weight. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/
> ...


Hi, and happy new year.
I do not have diabetes but decided to look into low carb diet as my husband needed to lose some weight. I am a great follower of low carb and really started to follow it after coming across DR Unwin. 2 months in and my husband loves it. Over a stone gone and decreased BMI. He is on about 90g carbs a day and I’m on 50g. Only difference is, I’ve not lost any weight. Any advice/thoughts would be truly appreciated.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 7, 2023)

MaureenR16 said:


> Hi, and happy new year.
> I do not have diabetes but decided to look into low carb diet as my husband needed to lose some weight. I am a great follower of low carb and really started to follow it after coming across DR Unwin. 2 months in and my husband loves it. Over a stone gone and decreased BMI. He is on about 90g carbs a day and I’m on 50g. Only difference is, I’ve not lost any weight. Any advice/thoughts would be truly appreciated.


How much weight do you want /need to lose, the nearer you are to what you should be the harder it becomes. May be a bit more exercise would help. 
Many years ago I did Slimming World and reached a plateau on weight loss and the consultant said I was not eating enough. Making sure you drink enough may also help. Otherwise I can't think or anything.
Your husband sounds to be doing well with his weight loss.


----------



## travellor (Jan 7, 2023)

NewlyDiagnosed said:


> Hello,
> I’m newly diagnosed and feeling very anxious about what it means to be type 2?
> I started the exante diet a few days ago but now I am not clear if this is appropriate in terms of sugar/carbs?
> I was diagnosed this morning and I don’t have my first diabetes appointment with the nurse for a few weeks so would appreciate any advice!
> Thank you!



If you are doing the 800 calories Newcastle shake based diet, any shake will be ok.
You simply can't get too many carbs in just 800 calories.
I used Tesco shakes to lose weight and reverse my diabetes, after losing several stones I intially on a low fat diet.


----------



## travellor (Jan 7, 2023)

MaureenR16 said:


> Hi, and happy new year.
> I do not have diabetes but decided to look into low carb diet as my husband needed to lose some weight. I am a great follower of low carb and really started to follow it after coming across DR Unwin. 2 months in and my husband loves it. Over a stone gone and decreased BMI. He is on about 90g carbs a day and I’m on 50g. Only difference is, I’ve not lost any weight. Any advice/thoughts would be truly appreciated.



As Dr Unwin says in his diet sheet, you do need to restrict calorific food.
Too much, and you won't lose weight.


----------



## MaureenR16 (Jan 7, 2023)

I was thinking about that too.


----------



## MaureenR16 (Jan 7, 2023)

travellor said:


> As Dr Unwin says in his diet sheet, you do need to restrict calorific food.
> Too much, and you won't lose weight.


I’m on about 1400 cal. I use the app carb manager which monitors what I need.


----------



## MaureenR16 (Jan 7, 2023)

travellor said:


> As Dr Unwin says in his diet sheet, you do need to restrict calorific food.
> Too much, and you won't lose weight.


Got about 4 stone to lose. Need to exercise more.


----------

